
Brain is not fully mature until 30s and 40s - zeedotme
http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-12-brain-fully-mature-30s-40s.html
======
electromagnetic
My biology professor told me this at like 13/14, AKA a decade ago.

He said something along the lines of; "When we enter puberty the connections
in our prefrontal cortex grow exponentially before seemingly randomly it
collapses, but it takes into our thirties before our brain reaches an
equilibrium and nowhere is really growing or diminishing... until you hit my
age [late 50's] and then everything is going down hill."

